# Denver: Colorado: Cherry Creek



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for opportunity to crew on Wednesday night series on a J-22


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to SN dude. I dig the pic.

Good luck on finding a boat. Where do you guys usually sail? Chatfield or Cherry Creek?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Both Chatfield and Cherry Creek on Victoria's J/22s. Dillon when I can get up there. Turns out I won't have the time to get on a race crew this year, but I am hopeful for next year.


----------

